# Stolen Boat, Austin, TX June 19



## dpaustex (Jun 21, 2004)

Stolen Wavesport X - Austin, TX June 19  
Please be on the lookout for a stolen X boat. It is dark red/black "swirl" color. Boat has custom minicell hippads, and rear bags. This is a DEMO boat, and is stamped near the stern grabloop w/ DEMO. This boat was stolen in broad daylight in NW Austin on June 19. There is a reward for the arrest and conviction of the scum that stole this boat and NWS straps. Please contact [email protected] if you have information. OR 512.698.7676

Thanks!!


----------

